# My Aro from Summer Dreamfish order



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to Theo i am the new owner of this Beauty..

Merlion Emerald Red Tail.

























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice. How big is it?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Nice. How big is it?


about 4"......


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow lots of color already. Should amazing once grown...


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful Arro. Good job on getting such a beautiful specimen.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, that is a beautiful fish


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

any updates on this beauty?


----------

